# how to run digital effects in the car/truck?



## wannaquickee (Oct 6, 2010)

billwood_tn said:


> I have the projectors and a laotop all set up. Sequences alreadfy set. Only thing I haven't nailed down yet is the screen. The idea is to run projections in either the back seat side windows and or the windows on the truck camper shell. (eyes and such) But I'm not sure exactly what might be best for rear projection . Still haven't tested out the day time viability yet.
> I was thinking of attaching the material right up against the glass and projecting from inside out.
> Suggestions?
> 
> Oh yea. No brainer, the vehicles will be parked. Wanted to get that out before the peanut gallery started that mess up.


there was a suggestion on YouTube from a guy to use

Chiffon - from the casa collection platinum you can get it from Joanns. I use it for the Atmos Fx 3D effects. its similar to Atmos material they sell themselves.

If youre trying to do shadows you'll need shower curtain..


----------

